# Peter Falk, Columbo passes away at 83



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2011)

> Peter Falk, the stage and movie actor who became identified as the  squinty, rumpled detective in "Columbo," which spanned 30 years in  prime time television and established one of the most iconic characters  in police work, has died. He was 83.
> Falk died Thursday in his Beverly Hills home, according to a statement released Friday by family friend Larry Larson.
> In a court document filed in December 2008, Falk's daughter Catherine Falk said he was suffering from Alzheimer's disease. http://tv.yahoo.com/news/article/tv-news.en.ap.org/tv-news.en.ap.org-20110624-us_obit_peter_falk



Oh and just one more thing.... as you wish.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 24, 2011)

Loved the show.
RIP


----------



## MJS (Jun 24, 2011)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2011)

What's kinda ironic is that two nights ago I watched "The Princess Bride" where Falk played the grandfather reading/narrating  the story.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 24, 2011)

You can tell that you are getting old yourself when your heroes begin to pass away.  Farewell Lt. Columbo.  Scruffy, polite and fearsomely incisive, you were cast in the mould of a modern Sherlock Holmes and most wonderfully did you walk in those shoes.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 24, 2011)

Always loved the car and the coat.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 26, 2011)

He needs to come back and remind us of just one more thing before he goes...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------

